# Alice, OpenWrt e gentoo[solved]

## GNUtoo

ciao...mi sono abbonato a alice(10 mega/384kbs upload)...

ho qualche questione:

*per installare il modem ce un cd ma e per windows...dunque devo fare:

```

pppoe-setup

pppoe-start

```

giusto? e dove trovo questi software?(la bash non me gli trova)

*come faccio per installare l'openWRT e offrire servizi?

quelli paquetti ho bisogna d'installare

```
# ipkg list | grep ppoe

kmod-pppoe - 2.4.34-brcm-1 - PPPoE support

ppp-mod-pppoe - 2.4.3-7 - PPPoE plugin

rp-pppoe-client - 3.8-1 - PPPoE (PPP over Ethernet) client

rp-pppoe-relay - 3.8-1 - PPPoE (PPP over Ethernet) relay

rp-pppoe-server - 3.8-1 - PPPoE (PPP over Ethernet) server

rp-pppoe-sniff - 3.8-1 - PPPoE (PPP over Ethernet) sniffer
```

poi faccio il dyndns normalmente e metto openvpn/ssh(ho provato il vpn ssh ma non ci sono riusito) come faccevo prima(con il dyndns in piu perche alice non offre un ip fisso)?

e per connectere pc sotto gentoo(3) e ubuntu(1) e windowsXP(1) faccio normalmente?(mi connetto al wifi del openWRT che avra pppoe?)

*dentro l'offerta ce anche un numero VOIP...

comme faccio per usarlo senza il loro software che e solo per windows?

functionna con ekiga?

*poi ho trovato questo:

```
*  app-mobilephone/galicesms [ Masked ]

      Latest version available: 1.61

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 7 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.marzocca.net/linux/galicesms.html

      Description:   GTK2 GUI interface for sending SMS messages via Rosso Alice(Italian ADSL service)

      License:       GPL-2

```

penso che dovrebbe interessarvi...Last edited by GNUtoo on Tue Nov 13, 2007 8:48 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## comio

attenzione all'itaGliano....

cercare pppoe gentoo con google? http://www.google.it/search?q=pppoe+gentoo&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:it:official&client=firefox-a

per installare openwrt... andare su www.openwrt.org qui, come direbbe il caro ministro, non ci azzecca niente!

ciao

----------

## GNUtoo

scusi per il mio italiano...

l'openwrt l'ho gia installato...(ma devo aggiornarlo o reinstallarlo)

e penso di riuscire a installare il pppoe per l'OpenWRT...(anche se non so ancora come si fa...devo cercare nella documentazione OpenWRT....spero che e aggiornata per kamikaze)

ma mi resta qualhe questione come:

*come attivare l'alice box (il cd e per Windows)

*l'OpenWRT puo offrire servizi? mi spiego:

se l'OpenWRT e collegato direttamente a la box alice con PPPOE puo:

**fare girare il daemon DynDns?

**avere ssh/openvpn o un altro servizio?

**avere porte d'aperto per il mio computer come porte msn o ekiga(port forwarding)

----------

## comio

 *GNUtoo wrote:*   

> scusi per il mio italiano...
> 
> l'openwrt l'ho gia installato...(ma devo aggiornarlo o reinstallarlo)
> 
> e penso di riuscire a installare il pppoe per l'OpenWRT...(anche se non so ancora come si fa...devo cercare nella documentazione OpenWRT....spero che e aggiornata per kamikaze)
> ...

 

Forse non ci siamo capiti. Qui non sappiamo molto di OpenWRT... dato che siamo sul forum di Gentoo.

ciao

----------

## GNUtoo

 *comio wrote:*   

>  *GNUtoo wrote:*   scusi per il mio italiano...
> 
> l'openwrt l'ho gia installato...(ma devo aggiornarlo o reinstallarlo)
> 
> e penso di riuscire a installare il pppoe per l'OpenWRT...(anche se non so ancora come si fa...devo cercare nella documentazione OpenWRT....spero che e aggiornata per kamikaze)
> ...

 

era questione d'ordine generale...

per esemio se rimpiazzo l'openwrt con un route gentoo non cambia niente...

devo sempre:

*offrire servizi

*attivare il modem

----------

## Luca89

 *GNUtoo wrote:*   

> era questione d'ordine generale...
> 
> per esempio se rimpiazzo l'openwrt con un route gentoo non cambia niente...
> 
> devo sempre:
> ...

 

Devi considerare che si tratta di distribuzioni diverse e i programmi si configurano in maniera diversa. Se cerchi aiuto per OpenWrt vai in un forum su Openwrt. Non ti sembrerebbe più normale? Per esempio, per quanto riguarda la connessione, in Gentoo devi installare il pacchetto net-dialup/ppp e poi configurare /etc/conf.d/net prendendo come esempio /etc/conf.d/net.example. Dubito che sia la stessa cosa in openwrt.

----------

## GNUtoo

la parte che non capisco non e la configurazione(ho capito che per questo bisogno vedere il sito d'openwrt)...

ma e che ce questo:

internet->alice-box->openwrt->gentoo

e non so come l'alice-box e il pppoe funziona

se ho qualcosa dietro l'alice-box(come l'openwrt) e come se fosse collegato direttamente al internet senza nat o no? con porte acessibile?

il problema e che non ho un controllo completo del alice box perche non ce linux che gira dentro e non ho una connezione ssh per configurarla...

----------

## GNUtoo

http://wiki.openwrt.org/Alice?highlight=%28Alice%29

----------

